# ERROR: Kernel Makefile (/usr/src/linux/Makefile) missing.

## LiThiuME3

I am following this tutorial atm 

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_gentoo_2007.0

and I am getting this error when I type

genkernel all

```

~ # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p1

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Kernel Makefile (/usr/src/linux/Makefile) missing.  Maybe re-install the kernel sources.

* -- Grepping log... --

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p1

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Kernel Makefile (/usr/src/linux/Makefile) missing.  Maybe re-install the kernel sources.

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

```

I really new at Gentoo should I be concerned for the rest of my install ?

----------

## jburns

What is the output of 

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

Check that /usr/src/linux is correct.

----------

## LiThiuME3

```

ls -l /usr/src

```

```

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   19 Jan 18 16:25 linux -> linux-3.2.12-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jun 26  2012 linux-3.2.12-gentoo

```

----------

## jburns

Did you do an emerge of the kernel sources?

----------

## John R. Graham

LiThiuME3, Welcome to Gentoo.

I glanced at that tutorial and it seems mostly okay, but beware: it's 5 years out of date. The network configuration file syntax has changed. I'd follow the Gentoo Handbook when I got to that part. I noticed one other issue early in the document (didn't read it all). Take away is, expect problems. Ask good questions and you'll get good help here, though.

jburns is asking the right questions to get you on track.  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## LiThiuME3

 *jburns wrote:*   

> Did you do an emerge of the kernel sources?

 

yup

----------

## LiThiuME3

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> LiThiuME3, Welcome to Gentoo.
> 
> I glanced at that tutorial and it seems mostly okay, but beware: it's 5 years out of date. The network configuration file syntax has changed. I'd follow the Gentoo Handbook when I got to that part. I noticed one other issue early in the document (didn't read it all). Take away is, expect problems. Ask good questions and you'll get good help here, though.
> 
> jburns is asking the right questions to get you on track. 
> ...

 

Thanks you very much will do ^^

----------

## Jaglover

 *LiThiuME3 wrote:*   

>  *jburns wrote:*   Did you do an emerge of the kernel sources? 
> 
> yup

 

Was this emerge successful? Maybe you are running out of disk space or inodes or there is some other problem.

----------

